# November 2017 - 1920's Theme Challenge



## Saponista (Nov 1, 2017)

Just to let you know that my example soap and video are coming, but due to my digital ineptitude I can't get it to work. My hubby is away working this week so I will upload it when he is home to help me. Sorry guys! You don't really need my example anyway as your soap design is your own choice, so at least now you can get started on some ideas!   



Welcome to November’s 2017 SMF Soap Challenge! 

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

NOW
This month’s challenge is to create a soap inspired by something from the 1920’s. You can choose anything from that era that inspires you, architecture, art, fashion, you name it, as long as it occurred in the 1920’s and you can show us how it relates to your soap then you can enter. It can be as simple as picking some colours from your favourite piece of art or something much more complex. I chose this era as I think there are a tons of possible inspirations, the egyptian revival (I would have made a soap like this had I had more time to play!) Ceramic artists like Clarice cliffe. Charles Rennie Mackintosh, lots of cool fashion ideas like flapper dresses. In the end I went with Art Deco as I love the geometric designs and the classic black white and grey shades.

SMF Challenge Specific Rules
· You may use any mould for this design.
· You may use any number of colours.
· You may use any technique that you like as long as you show how the 1920’s inspired your final design.

The design doesn't have to be cold process, melt and pour makers are also encouraged to participate,  

*If you are unsure whether or not your design falls in line with the rules, please ask immediately so that you have enough time to make a soap. You can pm me or ask on the thread.

Challenge Entry Thread Opens November 17, 2017.
Challenge Entry Thread Closes November 26, 2017.
Survey for choosing the winning choices opens immediately the 26th.
Winners Announced November 30th, 2017.

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on November 17, 2017 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date November 26, 2017 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on November 30, 2017. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for for voting.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 1, 2017)

Sign up list - 

1.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 1, 2017)

Sign up list - 

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!


----------



## toxikon (Nov 1, 2017)

Sign up list - 

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!
2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!


----------



## jewels621 (Nov 1, 2017)

Sign up list - 

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!
2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!
3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!


----------



## Kittish (Nov 1, 2017)

Sign up list - 

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!
2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!
3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!
4. Kittish - This should be interesting. I don't know much about the 20s. Google to the rescue!

Edit to add: Ah ha! I think I've found my inspiration. Salvador Dali! He produced several well known pieces in the 1920s, including Sandia and Fish with Red Bowl (I haven't decided yet which of those I'll be working from).


----------



## Primrose (Nov 1, 2017)

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!
2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!
3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!
4. Kittish - This should be interesting. I don't know much about the 20s. Google to the rescue!
5. Primrose - I'm in. This is a whole lot harder than last month but I am a sucker for 20's fashion


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 1, 2017)

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!
2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!
3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!
4. Kittish - This should be interesting. I don't know much about the 20s. Google to the rescue!
5. Primrose - I'm in. This is a whole lot harder than last month but I am a sucker for 20's fashion
6. Great. I was gonna take the month off!


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 1, 2017)

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!

2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!

3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!

4. Kittish - This should be interesting. I don't know much about the 20s. Google to the rescue!

5. Primrose - I'm in. This is a whole lot harder than last month but I am a sucker for 20's fashion

6. Great. I was gonna take the month off!
7. Jules92207 - You’re killing me smalls, so many ideas!


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 1, 2017)

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!

2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!

3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!

4. Kittish - This should be interesting. I don't know much about the 20s. Google to the rescue!

5. Primrose - I'm in. This is a whole lot harder than last month but I am a sucker for 20's fashion

6. Great. I was gonna take the month off!
7. Jules92207 - You’re killing me smalls, so many ideas!
8. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have the time this month


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 1, 2017)

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!
2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!
3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!
4. Kittish - This should be interesting. I don't know much about the 20s. Google to the rescue!
5. Primrose - I'm in. This is a whole lot harder than last month but I am a sucker for 20's fashion
6. CaraBou - Great. I was gonna take the month off!
7. Jules92207 - You’re killing me smalls, so many ideas!
8. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have the time this month
9. SaltedFig - Copacetic!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 1, 2017)

jules92207 said:


> 1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!
> 
> 2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!
> 
> ...


----------



## cerelife (Nov 2, 2017)

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!

2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!

3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!

4. Kittish - This should be interesting. I don't know much about the 20s. Google to the rescue!

5. Primrose - I'm in. This is a whole lot harder than last month but I am a sucker for 20's fashion

6. Great. I was gonna take the month off!

7. Jules92207 - You’re killing me smalls, so many ideas!

8. SoapAddict415-The last 1 was so much fun, count me in again!

9. Cerelife - Interesting...I'm in!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 2, 2017)

mmm  not sure about this one.  Need to see the video first.

Also I am not getting any notifications .... anyone else?


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 2, 2017)

*There ... that's better!*

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!
2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!
3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!
4. Kittish - This should be interesting. I don't know much about the 20s. Google to the rescue!
5. Primrose - I'm in. This is a whole lot harder than last month but I am a sucker for 20's fashion
6. CaraBou - Great. I was gonna take the month off!
7. Jules92207 - You’re killing me smalls, so many ideas!
8. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have the time this month
9. SaltedFig - Copacetic!
10. SoapAddict415-The last 1 was so much fun, count me in again!
  11. Cerelife - Interesting...I'm in!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 2, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> mmm  not sure about this one.  Need to see the video first.
> 
> Also I am not getting any notifications .... anyone else?




I still Don't have the video, but have added a picture of my soap so you can see the general idea. Hope that helps a little. It doesn't have to be complicated as you can see from mine and it could be as simple as a colour scheme from a piece of artwork that inspires you or as complicated as a scale model of the empire state building (not sure what year that was built but it's very art deco). If you need any help or advice then feel free to PM me.


----------



## cerelife (Nov 3, 2017)

Ok, so I _thought_ I knew what I wanted to do for this challenge, but while doing my research, I got sidetracked into something that I found much more intriguing. Still completely relates to the 1920s, but I'll pretty much have to tell a story to set the stage for my soap. Is this cool?


----------



## Saponista (Nov 3, 2017)

cerelife said:


> Ok, so I _thought_ I knew what I wanted to do for this challenge, but while doing my research, I got sidetracked into something that I found much more intriguing. Still completely relates to the 1920s, but I'll pretty much have to tell a story to set the stage for my soap. Is this cool?



Yes of course, that sounds exciting!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 3, 2017)

Your soap is gorgeous Saponista!  

And here a couple other ideas to get the juices going. Not soap - but that's the challenge, right?!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 4, 2017)

Saponista said:


> I still Don't have the video, but have added a picture of my soap so you can see the general idea. Hope that helps a little. It doesn't have to be complicated as you can see from mine and it could be as simple as a colour scheme from a piece of artwork that inspires you or as complicated as a scale model of the empire state building (not sure what year that was built but it's very art deco). If you need any help or advice then feel free to PM me.


 
Thank you so much! The picture is cool, I might just make something.

.... I am still not getting notifications ????


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 4, 2017)

I've got 2 ideas. The first 1 is the one I REALLY want to do but I don't think I'll be able to pull it off (it's probably easier to do than I'm making it out to be in my head lol) so I have a Plan B.


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 4, 2017)

I googled soap ads from the 20’s and found this [URL="https://library.duke.edu/digitalcollections/adaccess_soaps1920s/”]page from Duke Unjversity[/URL]. The attached was found in the image search... take a look at those claims


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Nov 4, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> I googled soap ads from the 20’s and found this [URL="https://library.duke.edu/digitalcollections/adaccess_soaps1920s/”]page from Duke Unjversity[/URL]. The attached was found in the image search... take a look at those claims


Cool! Pain-free Liposuction that is? By using the supreLYE soap?
Very cute! Snake oils advertising in each and every era.
[emoji14]


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 4, 2017)

I saw the second ad when I was doing my Google search for the challenge & I laughed till my belly ached!

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## jewels621 (Nov 4, 2017)

First try is in the mold and snugly insulated on this cold wet snowy day. Kinda makes me wish I was freshly poured soap! I'm freezing! I also have a soap-making induced adrenaline rush going on as I wasn't even sure this batch would work! We'll see when I cut it tomorrow! Soap on, my friends!


----------



## Traumabrew (Nov 5, 2017)

SaltedFig said:


> 1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!
> 2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!
> 3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!
> 4. Kittish - This should be interesting. I don't know much about the 20s. Google to the rescue!
> ...


12. Traumabrew - people are already taking my ideas...art deco and Dali


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't fret Traumabrew. Your interpretation of a Dali or art deco design may look totally different than someone else's. Different colors/shades, recipes, techniques, etc are what make all of our soaps unique. Have fun with it!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 5, 2017)

I can't edit my original post to add the video so here's the youtube link to instead.

https://youtu.be/8_neaUcjT64


----------



## Saponista (Nov 5, 2017)

Don't worry Traumabrew, you can still use any of the ideas listed. Just put your own personal spin on them. Noone's soap is likely to end up looking the same  I received your message and your idea is fine. Just find a picture of something suitable to explain why you chose your idea.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 6, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> I googled soap ads from the 20’s and found this page from Duke Unjversity. The attached was found in the image search... take a look at those claims


 

lol I wish that was true!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 6, 2017)

_1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!
2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!
3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!
4. Kittish - This should be interesting. I don't know much about the 20s. Google to the rescue!
5. Primrose - I'm in. This is a whole lot harder than last month but I am a sucker for 20's fashion
6. CaraBou - Great. I was gonna take the month off!
7. Jules92207 - You’re killing me smalls, so many ideas!
8. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have the time this month
9. SaltedFig - Copacetic!
10. SoapAddict415-The last 1 was so much fun, count me in again!
11. Cerelife - Interesting...I'm in!_
12. Traumabrew - people are already taking my ideas...art deco and Dali 
13.  At least I would get to vote!


----------



## artemis (Nov 8, 2017)

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!
2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!
3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!
4. Kittish - This should be interesting. I don't know much about the 20s. Google to the rescue!
5. Primrose - I'm in. This is a whole lot harder than last month but I am a sucker for 20's fashion
6. CaraBou - Great. I was gonna take the month off!
7. Jules92207 - You’re killing me smalls, so many ideas!
8. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have the time this month
9. SaltedFig - Copacetic!
10. SoapAddict415-The last 1 was so much fun, count me in again!
11. Cerelife - Interesting...I'm in!
12. Traumabrew - people are already taking my ideas...art deco and Dali 
13.  Sunrise Arts - At least I would get to vote!
14. Artemis - might as well use up the last of the lye


----------



## mommycarlson (Nov 10, 2017)

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!
2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!
3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!
4. Kittish - This should be interesting. I don't know much about the 20s. Google to the rescue!
5. Primrose - I'm in. This is a whole lot harder than last month but I am a sucker for 20's fashion
6. CaraBou - Great. I was gonna take the month off!
7. Jules92207 - You’re killing me smalls, so many ideas!
8. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have the time this month
9. SaltedFig - Copacetic!
10. SoapAddict415-The last 1 was so much fun, count me in again!
11. Cerelife - Interesting...I'm in!
12. Traumabrew - people are already taking my ideas...art deco and Dali 
13. Sunrise Arts - At least I would get to vote!
14. Artemis - might as well use up the last of the lye
15. Mommycarlson - I've got an idea


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 11, 2017)

Why is it always more complicated than I thought?


----------



## artemis (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm done-- do I get extra points? It is edging it's way toward art nouveau rather than art deco, a little. If I get more lye in the house before the deadline I may try again to bump up my supply of Christmas soaps by making a second attempt.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 11, 2017)

I finally had time to make my first try. I have an idea of what I want to do, but have been having trouble figuring out just how to do it. So, what I came up with involved a combination of two techniques which I have never done successfully individually, let alone putting them together. What was I thinking? Not hopeful, but sometimes soap will give you a surprise.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 11, 2017)

artemis said:


> I'm done-- do I get extra points? It is edging it's way toward art nouveau rather than art deco, a little. If I get more lye in the house before the deadline I may try again to bump up my supply of Christmas soaps by making a second attempt.



I adore art nouveau. Really looking forward to seeing all these entries. I'm really excited about this challenge


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 11, 2017)

artemis said:


> I'm done-- do I get extra points? It is edging it's way toward art nouveau rather than art deco, a little. If I get more lye in the house before the deadline I may try again to bump up my supply of Christmas soaps by making a second attempt.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 11, 2017)

I actually made a bar I may enter.

In looking into 1920's images, that famous baby came up.  I thought about recreating it.  But I do not have enough material to make a  mold.


----------



## BattleGnome (Nov 11, 2017)

I cut my first attempt this morning. Not perfect but it’s been a while since I’ve done a multi color m&p. This is a tricky prompt, I’m seriously only thinking of flappers and fringe. How do you pit fringe in soap? Oleic slime?


----------



## artemis (Nov 11, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


>



Yay!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 12, 2017)

dibbles said:


> ...I have an idea of what I want to do, but have been having trouble figuring out just how to do it. So, what I came up with involved a combination of two techniques which I have never done successfully individually, let alone putting them together. What was I thinking? Not hopeful, but sometimes soap will give you a surprise.



^^^Hey, are you making the same soap?? Those are my thoughts! I'm roughly half way in now, but it's the last stage that will make or break it - and of course I won't know til the cut!  



artemis said:


> I'm done


What??  - how'd you do that? :shock:



BattleGnome said:


> I’m seriously only thinking of flappers and fringe. How do you pit fringe in soap? Oleic slime?



I contemplated fringe too but stuck with Plan A (for batch 1 anyway). Here's a seed I had for it though. Where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## artemis (Nov 12, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> What??  - how'd you do that? :shock:



I kept it really simple. I have loads of ideas and they will probably plague me until I try them, but this (maybe first) shot was the one I wanted most to do. Like I said, it's leaning towards nouveau rather than deco, so not technically the right era... But the colors work and it fits my inspiration, so it wins for me.

And, I'm out of lye, so...


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 12, 2017)

My hanger swirl didn't turn out and I'm out of lye too so I'll just be voting this time around. I can't wait to see all of the entries!


----------



## mintle (Nov 12, 2017)

1. dibbles - Oooh, love this idea!
2. toxikon - Some of my favourite artists are from the 20s, this will be a blast!
3. jewels621 - such an interesting idea!
4. Kittish - This should be interesting. I don't know much about the 20s. Google to the rescue!
5. Primrose - I'm in. This is a whole lot harder than last month but I am a sucker for 20's fashion
6. CaraBou - Great. I was gonna take the month off!
7. Jules92207 - You’re killing me smalls, so many ideas!
8. BattleGnome - crossing my fingers that I’ll have the time this month
9. SaltedFig - Copacetic!
10. SoapAddict415-The last 1 was so much fun, count me in again!
11. Cerelife - Interesting...I'm in!
12. Traumabrew - people are already taking my ideas...art deco and Dali 
13. Sunrise Arts - At least I would get to vote!
14. Artemis - might as well use up the last of the lye
15. Mommycarlson - I've got an idea 
16. Mintle - so many ideas, not enough skills!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 13, 2017)

Spent today learning glass art -- great, an even more expensive hobby! But man it's cool.

Last night I played with m&p for the very first time. They'll be embeds in CP, but I haven't set them yet.  Does time matter for sticking to CP, or is more about surface area or something else?  Anyone care to help a flapper at heart?


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 13, 2017)

I still haven't got over your inspiration picture CaraBou!

... (and no help from me, sorry, I'm a M&P useless, except that gut instinct says powder coat the M&P ... which is more than likely going to be the complete reverse of what you need to do, because soap just does that )


----------



## Saponista (Nov 13, 2017)

The only time I used M&P and cold process. The m&p went all sweaty and sticky so I am totally no help sorry! I love that inspiration pic though!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 13, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Spent today learning glass art -- great, an even more expensive hobby! But man it's cool.
> 
> Last night I played with m&p for the very first time. They'll be embeds in CP, but I haven't set them yet.  Does time matter for sticking to CP, or is more about surface area or something else?  Anyone care to help a flapper at heart?



Did you do glass blowing or fusing, or was it cut and soldered? It is a fun and expensive hobby for sure.

Spray your embeds with alcohol, and if there is a side that won't show, you can score or scratch up the M&P a bit. Otherwise, I'm no help with that. If the embeds are small, they should be fine I would think since I've seen plenty dusted with mica before they are embedded.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks for the advice dibbles. I will try the alcohol. I have seen that mentioned but I don't understand the science behind it so wasn't sure.  I'll have to start paying more attention to the m&p forum now that I've dabbled!

We fused the glass -- cut and kilned into plates, platters, bowls, and the like. I even made a draining soap dish by randomly crisscrossing strips. When I get my pieces back, I'll post a pic in general chat.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 13, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Thanks for the advice dibbles. I will try the alcohol. I have seen that mentioned but I don't understand the science behind it so wasn't sure.  I'll have to start paying more attention to the m&p forum now that I've dabbled!
> 
> We fused the glass -- cut and kilned into plates, platters, bowls, and the like. I even made a draining soap dish by randomly crisscrossing strips. When I get my pieces back, I'll post a pic in general chat.



Oh do post pictures. I've done leaded glassworks but not the hot stuff. My sister does fusing-it's very cool.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 13, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Spent today learning glass art -- great, an even more expensive hobby! But man it's cool.
> 
> Last night I played with m&p for the very first time. They'll be embeds in CP, but I haven't set them yet. Does time matter for sticking to CP, or is more about surface area or something else? Anyone care to help a flapper at heart?


 
My computer went haywire, let me try this again ......  I love making "hybrids" soaps.  You can put MP inside the soap or on the top in cold process or hot process, as long as the temperature is not below 110 ( they won't stick), or above 140 (they would melt).

And always use alcohol between layers.  It will help stick better.

Here is an example of HP with goats milk MP.  All the white in the MP, the inside, and the rounds on top.  It was one of my very first soaps....


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 14, 2017)

That's pretty!

When you wash with them, is there much difference in how quickly the CP and M&P parts dissolve?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you! Not really. Perhaps the MP last a wee bit longer. It also tends to increase lather!

I just used one w=of these bars.  they are cp and the embeds (scream)  are MP, and the embeds lasted all the way until the end of the soap.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 14, 2017)

Very cool Sunrise, I love them both but especially the Scream!  

Sounds like a fine line on temp. Lately I've been gelling my soaps in a crockpot filled partially with water instead of cpop'ing in the oven. I think I can hit the sweet spot but we shall see.


----------



## artemis (Nov 17, 2017)

Ack! I better hurry up and take pictures of this soap!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 19, 2017)

Thank you Carabou!


Battlegnome your soap entrance is fabulous! The black and white / grey theme is so cool!


----------



## earlene (Nov 19, 2017)

Due to technical difficulties, I have been without my computer for almost 3 weeks, therefore have been unable to participate. I wondered about the Nov. Challenge. Such a cool idea!  But I am not able to participate this month.  I, too have run out of lye and used up or gave away most of the oils I had with me on this trip. I may stop by Tractor Supply in Tomball, TX (Not far from here) to buy more, but I probably won't make soap until I get to Panama City Beach and that would not be in time for this challenge anyway.

I am looking forward to seeing the entries, though!


----------



## artemis (Nov 19, 2017)

earlene said:


> Due to technical difficulties, I have been without my computer for almost 3 weeks...



I was beginning to wonder what happened to you!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 19, 2017)

Earlene you are always on the go!  Lucky for you


----------



## dibbles (Nov 19, 2017)

Finished my soap tonight. Hope to get pictures tomorrow.

Safe travels, Earlene and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Kittish (Nov 20, 2017)

Oh wow! Gorgeous entries so far! I'm hoping to be able to make some soap tonight, though I still don't have quite a clear idea about what I want to try. I've got my color palette and scent, though.


----------



## Primrose (Nov 20, 2017)

I have an idea but I'm not sure I'll get it made in time. Gorgeous soaps thus far


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 21, 2017)

It's off to a great start!  I never got to stage 2.  I only have a day, then I'm traveling for Thanksgiving! Uh oh, I better do it tomorrow...


----------



## Kittish (Nov 21, 2017)

Well, I made an attempt. Will see how it turns out tomorrow. If nothing else, it smells good.


----------



## artemis (Nov 21, 2017)

Cerelife, how did you do that?


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow Cerelife! When I first looked at your entry, I saw a skull-like profile then as I stared a little more, I saw the top hat skeleton image. Not sure how you did it but your voodoo soap has some black magic!


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 21, 2017)

dibbles said:


> Finished my soap tonight. Hope to get pictures tomorrow.
> 
> Safe travels, Earlene and enjoy your trip!



Lovely Dibbles!


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 21, 2017)

Wow. Incredible soaps!

I am 2 parts into my creation ... and have to skip 3 days, so it's going to be tight for me (again).


----------



## Cindy2428 (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm sorry I commented in the entry thread section.... I was/am just so blown away with the entries. Amazing!! I'm actually glad I don't have to choose.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 21, 2017)

I almost forgot about this.  I made one bar, but I am unsure to post.


----------



## Primrose (Nov 21, 2017)

Post it!


----------



## Kittish (Nov 21, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> I almost forgot about this.  I made one bar, but I am unsure to post.



Post it! :wink:

I'm about to cut and post mine, though I'm sure it doesn't look all that great compared to what's already been entered.

ETA: GRRRRRR!!! Trying to upload pics of my entry and keep getting an error message. My pic is in the right format, it's not too big, I dunno what the problem is.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 23, 2017)

errr  At first I thought it was pretty, but after seeing what is posted, not as much.  

Is one MP bar, but I did work a lot on it.  It was quite tricky to make.


----------



## cerelife (Nov 23, 2017)

artemis said:


> Cerelife, how did you do that?





SoapAddict415 said:


> Wow Cerelife! When I first looked at your entry, I saw a skull-like profile then as I stared a little more, I saw the top hat skeleton image. Not sure how you did it but your voodoo soap has some black magic!



Once I decided on Voodoo as my entry, I ordered a custom rubber stamp of Baron Samedi. But it was _extremely_ detailed! I just kept planing my soaps to get at least *one* of them smooth enough for a good transfer of the image in gold mica on the front of the bar


----------



## Kittish (Nov 23, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> errr  At first I thought it was pretty, but after seeing what is posted, not as much.
> 
> Is one MP bar, but I did work a lot on it.  It was quite tricky to make.



Let's see it. Please?


----------



## MorpheusPA (Nov 23, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> errr  At first I thought it was pretty, but after seeing what is posted, not as much.
> 
> Is one MP bar, but I did work a lot on it.  It was quite tricky to make.



Same.  I took some inspiration from Kandinsky's Bauhaus period, which overlaps the twenties, particularly _Several Circles_, used less frenetic colors, and tried to capture the feeling with a freehand poured circular soap with not quite concentric rings in deeper hues.

It really didn't work out.  It's OK as a guest soap, though, if you aren't particular.

This isn't cleaned up, but...no way would I enter this.  It's crap.


----------



## Kittish (Nov 24, 2017)

I think I'm going to do a second batch of the soap I made for the challenge, just with a slightly different look. If it turns out prettier than my entry I may switch them out, but I'm reasonably happy with my entry. I've already got family eyeing this soap though, and I've had to tell two people "No, you can't have any of this yet. It's not ready."


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 24, 2017)

MorpheusPA said:


> Same.  I took some inspiration from Kandinsky's Bauhaus period, which overlaps the twenties, particularly _Several Circles_, used less frenetic colors, and tried to capture the feeling with a freehand poured circular soap with not quite concentric rings in deeper hues.
> 
> It really didn't work out.  It's OK as a guest soap, though, if you aren't particular.
> 
> This isn't cleaned up, but...no way would I enter this.  It's crap.



Cutting circular soap is really difficult. I see you've succeeded with a few but you've only shown the ones that didn't work. 

We are so hard on ourselves. Soap making is science, art and craft all together and it's very difficult to get them to work all together. You've tried new trchniques and colours all at once. You've done really well. My first circular soap (no colour) had holes on the sides because it was too thick to pour. 

At the very least your soap is different and it looks like it's nice soap. One man's "blah" is another's "wow that's gorgeous"!

I really like the first full soap on the left.


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 24, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> errr  At first I thought it was pretty, but after seeing what is posted, not as much.
> 
> Is one MP bar, but I did work a lot on it.  It was quite tricky to make.



Post it!!!
Your m & p are amazing.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 24, 2017)

I agree.

MorpheusPA, I also really like your circle soaps, and the chunky-cut ones could be carved into soap gems.

SunRiseArts ... post ... it ... !


----------



## Saponista (Nov 24, 2017)

Everyone has worked so hard on these, I’m so proud of you all for trying so hard and doing so well. Please post your soaps everyone no matter what as we are always our own worst critics.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 24, 2017)

Thank you Penelope!  Alright, I might post it.....


----------



## dibbles (Nov 24, 2017)

SunRise, you worked hard on your soap and you should post it. We would love to see your creation.

Morpheus, you are far too hard on yourself.


----------



## Saponista (Nov 25, 2017)

You had absolutely nothing to worry about sunrise. Such a great inspiration idea and really well executed! Thank you for sharing with us all. I don’t usually comment on entries as I wouldn’t like anyone to accuse me of favouritism!


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 25, 2017)

SunRise,

You weren't going to post that?

:Kitten Love:

It's GOOD!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 25, 2017)

well is not cold process design ....  it was kind of tricky to make the outside layer to be able to sculpt it.

And thanks Saponista, I know you all are fair and square people.


----------



## Kittish (Nov 25, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> well is not cold process design ....  it was kind of tricky to make the outside layer to be able to sculpt it.
> 
> And thanks Saponista, I know you all are fair and square people.



It's completely cool that it's not CP, the challenge rules specifically state that MP is fine. 

I like your soap, it came out beautiful!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 25, 2017)

SunRise ~ What in the world is wrong with you??  We would have been kicking you forever if you DIDN'T enter that!!  

Saponista -- I'm confused by the close date. It says the 26th. Is that the end of the 26th or the beginning -- and in what time zone?  I just returned from holiday this afternoon and got my second part poured. I assumed I could cut and post on Sunday the 26th, which is tomorrow, but reading the rules again, it says both the entry thread closes and voting begins on the 26th.  I hope I have more than 5.5 hours from now! I'm at UTC -7, Mountain Standard Time.


----------



## Primrose (Nov 25, 2017)

I haven't been able to make mine in time, but still will, and loving everyone else's


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 26, 2017)

Whew! I got mine entered. Very simple, not well executed, and lots of snafus that were all my fault.  But I started the dang thing, and it was my first crack with m&p, so I knew I needed to finish it no matter how it ended up!  

The good thing is, there are so many great entries, I have already put mine behind me


----------



## Kittish (Nov 26, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Whew! I got mine entered. Very simple, not well executed, and lots of snafus that were all my fault.  But I started the dang thing, and it was my first crack with m&p, so I knew I needed to finish it no matter how it ended up!
> 
> The good thing is, there are so many great entries, I have already put mine behind me



I like your entry. That was a neat idea, with the clear martini glass embed.


----------



## jewels621 (Nov 26, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> Whew! I got mine entered. Very simple, not well executed, and lots of snafus that were all my fault.  But I started the dang thing, and it was my first crack with m&p, so I knew I needed to finish it no matter how it ended up!
> 
> The good thing is, there are so many great entries, I have already put mine behind me



CaraBou! I love your soap! I wanted so badly to incorporate a martini into this challenge somehow, (being a martini girl myself!) and just couldn't come up with anything! Your entry is beautiful! What did you scent it with?


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks guys. I should have finished it earlier and had another go. But I was determined to make only one batch for this challenge. How hard could it be, right?



jewels621 said:


> What did you scent it with?



The Perfect Man, for a black tie quality. The M&P was clear base with light silver-tinged colorblock. I aimed for (and missed) a dirty martini. 

The entries are amazing and very diverse! I'm in awe. Way to go, everyone!


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 26, 2017)

Holy moly, Salted Fig! How did you get Pooh and Piglet so perfect??


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 26, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> errr  At first I thought it was pretty, but after seeing what is posted, not as much.
> 
> Is one MP bar, but I did work a lot on it.  It was quite tricky to make.



Blow me down with a feather if that isn't the most gorgeous soap! 
You silly thing for doubting yourself! 
Beautiful!


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 26, 2017)

SaltedFig said:


> I am 2 parts into my creation ... and have to skip 3 days, so it's going to be tight for me (again).



I love your soap. 
I love AA Milne.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you so much for your kind words!

I'll post up some details in a day or two CaraBou, and PJ, thanks for the extra pictures!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 27, 2017)

I’m sorry for not replying about the entry time CaraBou. I have had my busiest craft fair this weekend so I was totally exhausted. I usually wait until the morning of the day after the deadline to do the survey as that means that pretty much everyone in all time zones has had until midnight to enter.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Nov 27, 2017)

Wow! Great interpretation and execution, everybody!

Suddenly I'm glad that I'm totally of NaOH,hahaha! But I DO like this challenge idea,  it makes everyone think hard before making soap.
@carabou are you using sculpted layer tachnique?
@kittish mmm... I would like to have a sniff of the exquisite perfume dupe. Are you using isolates & molecules? Or just pick some EO in each note?
@saltedfig Are you an artist? your drawing is awesome!!!  
@dibbles great story behind the soap, and very cool fondant technique!!! (I suppose?)
@sunrisearts Wow! cool ruby lane finds and cool carving!!!

I'm on my phone using tapatalk, and these are the names I can think of now, you guys rock!


----------



## Kittish (Nov 27, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> Wow! Great interpretation and execution, everybody!
> 
> Suddenly I'm glad that I'm totally of NaOH,hahaha! But I DO like this challenge idea,  it makes everyone think hard before making soap.
> @carabou are you using sculpted layer tachnique?
> ...



I used EOs and absolutes to blend my dupe attempt, based on reviews of the scent. I used the actual EO/absolute mentioned for each of the notes in the more complete review I found (seriously, this person waxes absolutely _rhapsodic_ about this perfume. I think they liked it.), if I had that particular one. I don't have iris (orris wax), yet, so had to skip that one, and didn't have enough ambrette seed for the musk, so it's way lighter on that than it probably should be. I subbed in a bit of star anise because I didn't have enough coriander, and really did need a spicy note. I haven't ever smelled the actual Bois des Ilse perfume myself, so I have no idea how close I got, but my blend smells really nice. The drydown on my fragrance strip is into its third day, and I can still smell notes beyond the sandalwood base.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 27, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> Wow! Great interpretation and execution, everybody!
> 
> Suddenly I'm glad that I'm totally of NaOH,hahaha! But I DO like this challenge idea,  it makes everyone think hard before making soap.
> @carabou are you using sculpted layer tachnique?
> ...



Thank you! I think in baking royal icing is used for piping, and then the design is created with a brush. I did the same, only with soap instead of icing.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you for the lovely compliment, cherrycoke216.
The drawing is reproduced from an original by the artist, E.H.Sheppard.
It was a lot of fun recreating it in soap .


----------



## Saponista (Nov 27, 2017)

I have PM's you all with the survey link and password. If anyone has any problems give me a shout


----------



## jewels621 (Nov 27, 2017)

Just voted.....thank you, Saponista, for hosting. This was a great challenge idea. I can't wait to see what's up next. If anyone out there is wanting to do these challenges, but are putting it off because you think your soap isn't worthy....just do it! My favorite thing about these challenges is the encouragement from people who know. AND, I love to see all the product of creativity no matter the skill level. It's a great way to grow! Beautiful entries, everyone! I'm blown away every month!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 27, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> SunRise ~ What in the world is wrong with you?? We would have been kicking you forever if you DIDN'T enter that!!
> 
> Saponista -- I'm confused by the close date. It says the 26th. Is that the end of the 26th or the beginning -- and in what time zone? I just returned from holiday this afternoon and got my second part poured. I assumed I could cut and post on Sunday the 26th, which is tomorrow, but reading the rules again, it says both the entry thread closes and voting begins on the 26th. I hope I have more than 5.5 hours from now! I'm at UTC -7, Mountain Standard Time.


 
lol Thanks for making me smile


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 27, 2017)

SaltedFig said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliment, cherrycoke216.
> The drawing is reproduced from an original by the artist, E.H.Sheppard.
> It was a lot of fun recreating it in soap .


 

Since I am an oil painter, I was going to make 1 bar of cold process, and use micas to paint ladies from the 1920's with their cool short hair and hats.  But I have been overwhelmed with so much going on ....  I might yet do that at some point to test it.

Did you draw with micas?  What medium the you use for the mica?  Oil or alcohol?  Perhaps glycerin?

I am curious, as I would need something that really  is smooth to be able to paint it.  Normally I prefer alcohol, as I have a mica palette that I use for painting bath bombs.


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 27, 2017)

cherrycoke216 said:


> @carabou are you using sculpted layer tachnique?



No. It was multiple pours.  The first black CP pour was only about 1/3 of the batter (it went just to where the top of the stem would be). After that first black pour hardened, I cut a vertical crack through it to make room for the m&p stem. But before pouring the stem, I made the main part of the martini glass by pouring m&p into a separate, tilted mold to get a triangular shape. After the triangle hardened, I poured the m&p stem into the crevice of the first black pour, and then I set the triangle on top of it so that it would set firmly in the stem as the stem cooled. Finally, I poured the remaining 2/3 of the black batter to finish encasing the martini glass. 

Hope that makes sense. It was pretty simple but I had trouble pouring the stem into that tiny crack, and getting the triangle to set at the correct angle before the stem hardened. There were some other minor nuances I didn't handle the best, but so goes the soaping experience!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 27, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> No. It was multiple pours.  The first black CP pour was only about 1/3 of the batter (it went just to where the top of the stem would be). After that first black pour hardened, I cut a vertical crack through it to make room for the m&p stem. But before pouring the stem, I made the main part of the martini glass by pouring m&p into a separate, tilted mold to get a triangular shape. After the triangle hardened, I poured the m&p stem into the crevice of the first black pour, and then I set the triangle on top of it so that it would set firmly in the stem as the stem cooled. Finally, I poured the remaining 2/3 of the black batter to finish encasing the martini glass.
> 
> Hope that makes sense. It was pretty simple but I had trouble pouring the stem into that tiny crack, and getting the triangle to set at the correct angle before the stem hardened. There were some other minor nuances I didn't handle the best, but so goes the soaping experience!



I thought it was fabulous. Thanks for sharing the process.


----------



## dibbles (Nov 27, 2017)

I voted. As ever, such a hard choice. I loved seeing how everyone interpreted the challenge. Thank you Saponista - it was fun.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 28, 2017)

I had to change ideas at the last moment, so I ended up making the soap with only a day before the deadline, using a very slow recipe at about medium trace. It was a soap on soap painting.

The black is some of the base soap, colored with activated charcoal powder and a little extra oil to keep the texture. I painted this on the base with a small paintbrush while everything was still wet.

I have more details and ideas, which I will have time to post in a few days, if you want to experiment?



SunRiseArts said:


> Since I am an oil painter, I was going to make 1 bar of cold process, and use micas to paint ladies from the 1920's with their cool short hair and hats.  But I have been overwhelmed with so much going on ....  I might yet do that at some point to test it.
> 
> Did you draw with micas?  What medium the you use for the mica?  Oil or alcohol?  Perhaps glycerin?
> 
> I am curious, as I would need something that really  is smooth to be able to paint it.  Normally I prefer alcohol, as I have a mica palette that I use for painting bath bombs.



It was so hard to pick just three favourites. So many different ideas, it's wonderful! Thank you again for an awesome challenge


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 28, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Since I am an oil painter, I was going to make 1 bar of cold process, and use micas to paint ladies from the 1920's with their cool short hair and hats.  But I have been overwhelmed with so much going on ....  I might yet do that at some point to test it.
> 
> Did you draw with micas?  What medium the you use for the mica?  Oil or alcohol?  Perhaps glycerin?
> 
> I am curious, as I would need something that really  is smooth to be able to paint it.  Normally I prefer alcohol, as I have a mica palette that I use for painting bath bombs.



I guess you know you can paint mica mixed with OO onto wet batter. Not sure how it would go on cured soap as the OO soaks into the wet batter.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Nov 28, 2017)

SaltedFig said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliment, cherrycoke216.
> The drawing is reproduced from an original by the artist, E.H.Sheppard.
> It was a lot of fun recreating it in soap .


I know it's a dupe, but you DO have amazing talent to reproduce it free hand, and you have a steady hand!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Nov 28, 2017)

CaraBou said:


> No. It was multiple pours.  The first black CP pour was only about 1/3 of the batter (it went just to where the top of the stem would be). After that first black pour hardened, I cut a vertical crack through it to make room for the m&p stem. But before pouring the stem, I made the main part of the martini glass by pouring m&p into a separate, tilted mold to get a triangular shape. After the triangle hardened, I poured the m&p stem into the crevice of the first black pour, and then I set the triangle on top of it so that it would set firmly in the stem as the stem cooled. Finally, I poured the remaining 2/3 of the black batter to finish encasing the martini glass.
> 
> Hope that makes sense. It was pretty simple but I had trouble pouring the stem into that tiny crack, and getting the triangle to set at the correct angle before the stem hardened. There were some other minor nuances I didn't handle the best, but so goes the soaping experience!


You made the perfect angle!!! I would never thought that could be a two steps glass!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 28, 2017)

SaltedFig said:


> I had to change ideas at the last moment, so I ended up making the soap with only a day before the deadline, using a very slow recipe at about medium trace. It was a soap on soap painting.
> 
> The black is some of the base soap, colored with activated charcoal powder and a little extra oil to keep the texture. I painted this on the base with a small paintbrush while everything was still wet.
> 
> ...


 
Yes please do! especially if it involves drawing! I am artistically inclined!


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 29, 2017)

Yes, you sure are!



SunRiseArts said:


> Yes please do! especially if it involves drawing! I am artistically inclined!



 I really like your challenge soap, I'm so glad you entered it.

Ok, I'll get onto making a new thread over the weekend and we'll do some test painting


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Nov 29, 2017)

Wow! So many awesome entries this month!


----------



## Saponista (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you so much everyone for joining in with this challenge. You all put so much effort in and each and every soap was absolutely fantastic. I'm really glad I didn't have to vote as I'm really not sure who I would have chosen.

The winner with the most votes was dibbles! Well done, such a lovely background story and the perfect soap to match. 

In second place we have a tie. CaraBou and Jewels621

And in third place we have Sun Rise Arts (see it was worthwhile entering your soap!)

Thank you so much to everyone else who entered. I wish you could all have won.


----------



## Kittish (Nov 29, 2017)

Saponista said:


> Thank you so much everyone for joining in with this challenge. You all put so much effort in and each and every soap was absolutely fantastic. I'm really glad I didn't have to vote as I'm really not sure who I would have chosen.
> 
> The winner with the most votes was dibbles! Well done, such a lovely background story and the perfect soap to match.
> 
> ...



Congratulations to the winners of the vote! And, in a way, we all DID win. We all have lovely soaps to show for the effort. That's a win in my book.


----------



## SaltedFig (Nov 29, 2017)

Perfect wins! Lovely work and soaps. Congratulations Dibbles! And CaraBou and Jewels621 and SunRiseArts ... and everyone.

Saponista, this challenge was so much fun, thanks for dreaming it up!


----------



## jewels621 (Nov 29, 2017)

I am humbled and honored to be recognized among those other winning soaps! Dibbles, your soap was as beautiful as your story behind it.....CaraBou, I'm thrilled to be tied with your soap that I'm so jealous of......and SunRiseArts, I can't believe you were hesitant to enter that gorgeous specimen of soapistry! Thanks all! Bring on December!!!!

Thank you, again, Saponista, for hosting!


----------



## dibbles (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you so much!! This soap was truly a labor of love, and making it brought so many wonderful memories to mind. 

Jewels, I loved how you worked out how to create an art deco design. It was gorgeous. CaraBou - outstanding work, with a stellar result. Sun Rise - quit second guessing yourself. Your entry was so lovely.

This challenge really showcased the creativity that lives here. Well done everyone! Thank you Saponista - your soap was beautiful too!


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 29, 2017)

Congratulations on a job very well done to dibbles, carabou, Jewels and Sun Rise Arts.

Congratulations to everyone else who entered as well.  
Outstandingly beautiful soap by everyone.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Nov 30, 2017)

Congratulations to places 1 and 2, and I cannot believe it I was nominated! THANK YOU!  I feel like a kid on Christmas morning!


:dancingsanta:


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 30, 2017)

Congrats dibbles, jewels and SunRise!  I am flabbergasted by your soaps -- all very unique, thoughtful and perfectly done. And so many others, too!  I'm sorry there weren't more ties, as the tallies must have been close all the way down the line.


----------



## cerelife (Nov 30, 2017)

Congratulations to everyone! Those were some amazing soaps!!
This was such a fun challenge


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Dec 4, 2017)

Will there be a December challenge?

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------

